
Apple retail chief Angela Ahrendts: We will not upsell customers to the iPhone X - prando
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/20/angela-ahrendts-apple-retail-senior-vp-interview.html
======
whipoodle
It was very weird to see people take on this pearl-clutching tone when it was
announced the iPhone X would cost a thousand dollars. "Can you believe how
much the new iPhone costs?" If that's too much for you then buy the one that
costs the same as the last few iPhones did when they came out.

